# FS66 Stihl brush saw



## bdcongdon (Jul 29, 2018)

Bought a property in Canada and there’s a like new one in the shed. Runs perfectly. Blade is beyond dull. What size blade fits this machine? Looking to cut brush. Any part numbers? They have them on amazon?Thx.


----------



## DND 9000 (Jul 29, 2018)

Here are some cutting attachments that will fit the FS 66.

Edit: Found a newer clearer version.


----------



## Franny K (Jul 30, 2018)

Generally there are 20mm and one inch holes in the center of the blades. Then there is the diameter.

I am not familiar with your model or make however it seems the largest Stihl blades I have pruchaced use the 20mm hole presumably so they do not get put on a smaller machine with the one inch arbor.


----------



## rngrchad (Jul 30, 2018)

Most brush blades can be sharpened. What blade do you have?


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jul 30, 2018)

A FS66 has a 20cc 0.9 hp engine, which is a little too small to run a brush blade unless the the cover is sparse.
Then again if you're not in a hurry, it might still work for you.


----------



## Franny K (Jul 30, 2018)

I believe running a blade as opposed to string the blade machine is supposed to have bike handles and a harness.


----------

